# [ATi Forum] Ati Catalyst 10.7 to be out on July 21st



## Gabkicks

hopefully some betas will be released before then


----------



## Coolio831

I hope they improved tessellation


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coolio831*


I hope they improved tessellation


Tessellation is fine, unless you're hung up on Heaven.

I just hope CFX works with these drivers.


----------



## Gabkicks

I hope idle clocks were properly when overclocking... the 5850 eats up most of the games stock i play @ 1680x1050, but more framerates are nice


----------



## Nick911

cool and OP, that thing scares me just like "I'm an orange" on youtube.


----------



## Evil-Jester

im still on 10.4a as anything after seems to lag me hella bad when loading into online games... dont know why though. ill stay with these unless noted lol


----------



## timAHH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Tessellation is fine, unless you're hung up on Heaven.

I just hope CFX works with these drivers.


I don't think it's anything specific with Heaven, it's just that the level of tessellation used is far greater than any games that use it so far.

If games come out that use that much tessellation, or allow you to control the level of tessellation, then I think it would be the same story as Heaven.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

i want AMD to fix AMD OverDrive!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timAHH* 
I don't think it's anything specific with Heaven, it's just that the level of tessellation used is far greater than any games that use it so far.

If games come out that use that much tessellation, or allow you to control the level of tessellation, then I think it would be the same story as Heaven.


By the time games use that much tess, if ever, hw we use today will be obsolete.
Even now it takes SLI/CFX to even reach "playable" fps in Heaven.


----------



## Nick7269

*Crosses Fingers*


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Woot, VLC acceleration


----------



## stargate125645

Has Catalyst perfected multicore support yet? I plan to get the new STALKER game at some point here and they always eat one core entirely so it'd be nice if Catalyst distributed the GPU load. All these game performance improvements are really nice, too, but in the case of STALKER it would also help to have better multicore support.


----------



## kilrbe3

Yea!! Cant wait for new drivers that will just suck like 10.6 and 10.5. YEA!!! keep them coming ATi.

Oh, maybe you SHOULD test your drivers. Cuz you know, BC2 CFX 10.6 was complete fail.


----------



## SilverPotato

Please be a fix for CrossFinity, pleeeeease


----------



## bumsoil

ya know..... everything is broken in their drivers ATM...


----------



## Newbie2009

10.6 were benchmark drivers only I think. Even though there were "improvements" for xfire, I still found the 10.5 better.
Not too bothered about DX11 at the moment, I think they really need to work on their crossfire scaling, fermi kicks their ass in this.


----------



## jemping

Let's see if this driver will be better than its predecessor.
I'm still at 10.2 driver now.


----------



## Nexus6

What they fixed in 10.5, they killed it on 10.6
I hope 10.7 fixes crossfire.


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Yes, crossfire definitely is one of the areas that ATI needs to work on. Nvidia is laying the smackdown on them with fermi's SLI scaling. One can only imagine what a 5970 crossfire configuration would do with some proper scaling.


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsikyoJebus*


Yes, crossfire definitely is one of the areas that ATI needs to work on. Nvidia is laying the smackdown on them with fermi's SLI scaling. One can only imagine what a 5970 crossfire configuration would do with some proper scaling.


iknoright?

i just hope they fix the bfbc2 performance and get rid of my constant crashing due to youtube being played from two sources. and the core clock dropping when accelerating a video.

if im listening to youtube my core clocks on gpu1 drop to 400 from 900. and if someone starts a youtube video in garry's mod while im listening to youtube in my browser i either hardlock, or my display driver crashes... this doesn't happen with 10.5.


----------



## Hexa

Dumb question here but how do I tell what driver version I'm using. If I go to device manager and look at my ATI card it says I have driver version 8.712.0.0 from 3/2/10


----------



## j0n3z3y

I said it last time,but I caved. I'm not touching these for at least a couple...if not a few weeks.

Unless Ati wants to give me a new ssd,because w/ 10.6, to finally get it to take 10.4 again I had to reformat. That was after uninstalling in safemode,reboot,attempted 10.4 installation failing x4. Safe mode again,driver sweeper,registry cleaning,reboot,attempted 10.4 reinstall failing x2.

Unlike others...my installer package for both 10.5/.6 worked flawlessly. No bsod's. However,massive 2d artifacting...overheating at stock clocks in 3d....Gsod's...horrible corruption in Q3 engined games. Thanks,but no thanks.

Taking write cycles off my drive is no laughing matter. The j0n3z is not amused.







If and when I see a Hawk owner post success and benches to prove it...then,and only then I'll install 10.7

Attachment 163554


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hexa* 
Dumb question here but how do I tell what driver version I'm using. If I go to device manager and look at my ATI card it says I have driver version 8.712.0.0 from 3/2/10

Nah...not a dumb question at all. Your running CCC 10.4


----------



## Pillz Here

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hexa* 
Dumb question here but how do I tell what driver version I'm using. If I go to device manager and look at my ATI card it says I have driver version 8.712.0.0 from 3/2/10

Open Catalyst Control Center and click on the Graphics tab, scroll down to Information Center. That'll tell you what version you're using.


----------



## dracotonisamond

ati drivers are indeed very terrible compared to nvidia's drivers. i can say that from experience. although i was sent to the red with nvidia's card killing revision so eh.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*


I hope idle clocks were properly when overclocking... the 5850 eats up most of the games stock i play @ 1680x1050, but more framerates are nice










This.

I would love for my idle clocks to 157/300 not 400/1000MHz.


----------



## chatch15117

I can't wait!!!!1!1!


----------



## chadamir

Dont be surprised if you see them the 28th. Terry said end of the month and the article is just saying that's their guess.


----------



## grunion

You guys with BC2 problems that are avoiding the 10.6 like the plague, have you tried the 10.5a hotfix driver?

I'm running them and have great BC2 performance with 0 issues.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
You guys with BC2 problems that are avoiding the 10.6 like the plague, have you tried the 10.5a hotfix driver?

I'm running them and have great BC2 performance with 0 issues.

I've tried them all.


----------



## terraprime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evil-Jester* 
im still on 10.4a as anything after seems to lag me hella bad when loading into online games... dont know why though. ill stay with these unless noted lol

i had that problem too and never investigated why i just stopped playing lol


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Has Catalyst perfected multicore support yet? I plan to get the new STALKER game at some point here and they always eat one core entirely so it'd be nice if Catalyst distributed the GPU load. All these game performance improvements are really nice, too, but in the case of STALKER it would also help to have better multicore support.


That is a great question!


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Epic! Finally some fixes, now I just want to buy an ATI card


----------



## Jack Pepsi

WOW!

A lot of p.o. ATi users. Why so many people are experiencing issues I don't know, you must be doing something wrong to your machines. I've never had driver issues that I haven't caused myself and the only time I've deemed an ATi driver not fit for purpose was the most recently 10.6 set.

Not to sound insulting but I hope a lot of you are removing the drivers effectively. The only time I've had issues with graphics drivers have been with nVIDIA cards.


----------



## awdrifter

The 10.6 drivers are not that great, I was tempted to roll back to 10.4, but I guess I'll wait for the 10.7 instead.


----------



## Seann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
That is a great question!

It's up to the game developer to put multi core support in the game. Unless you mean crossfire?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seann*


It's up to the game developer to put multi core support in the game. Unless you mean crossfire?


The game developer does not determine how Catalyst and the ATI drivers run on the CPU...


----------



## Seann

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


The game developer does not determine how Catalyst and the ATI drivers run on the CPU...


I thought you ment you wanted to see drivers add multi core cpu support for STALKER, I lol'd.


----------



## Reign

'Wonder if they actually fixed those odd Quake/OpenGL errors in this version.


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reign* 
'Wonder if they actually fixed those odd Quake/OpenGL errors in this version.

I was just thinking this exact same thing. I know there is supposedly a hotfix for this but it didn't work for me.


----------



## onoz

I haven't looked into updating my drivers since 10.3. Have there been any significant changes since then?


----------



## no1Joeno1

Wonder if they fix artifacts.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Hopefully theres some good performance coming out of them


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

I hope these fix the issue they fixed in 10.5 then broke again in 10.6, lol. In Il2:1946 all the 2d text is scrambled on all the 10 series drivers. They specifically fixed it in 10.5 (it's in the release notes, big props to the ATI driver team for fixing an issue with an older game in a niche market no less), but it broke again in 10.6.


----------



## TJfrRATS

guys i am getting regular bsods in crysis, checked ram, reinstalled the game but no sucess? this might be due to my 10.5 driver, i dont know but i'll rool back to 10.4 and see what happens!!!!


----------



## Seann

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJfrRATS* 
guys i am getting regular bsods in crysis, checked ram, reinstalled the game but no sucess? this might be due to my 10.5 driver, i dont know but i'll rool back to 10.4 and see what happens!!!!

That would be a good start, I heard such bad thing about 10.5/10.6 but, I have no problems with them. What would help also, if you could tell us what the bsod is displaying, error wise. This way the issue can be narrowed, also, back off 'any' overclocks, "If the problem presists".


----------



## TJfrRATS

well bsod happens only on my 64 bit windows and on 32 bit game simply crashes, 64 bit tells that it might be due to new hardware and that could not be the case as 32 bit is fine with same hardware,

oh yes checked ram with memtest and "all is well!!!"

now you have asked, actually these crashes are only happening on final level, around the point where i have to go to deck to fight aliens, (some times all graphics go to hell and i am flying on water and then bsod), in all other levels game hanged quite a lot but never crashed, its just my guess that it could be due to the driver,

oh ya once and only once i got error of display driver stopped working


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJfrRATS* 
well bsod happens only on my 64 bit windows and on 32 bit game simply crashes, 64 bit tells that it might be due to new hardware and that could not be the case as 32 bit is fine with same hardware,

oh yes checked ram with memtest and "all is well!!!"

now you have asked, actually these crashes are only happening on final level, around the point where i have to go to deck to fight aliens, (some times all graphics go to hell and i am flying on water and then bsod), in all other levels game hanged quite a lot but never crashed, its just my guess that it could be due to the driver,

oh ya once and only once i got error of display driver stopped working

That Crysis crash is not ATI specific, it happens to all cards.

Once you have that freeze/crash on the carrier deck, that save is corrupt.
Start over from a different save, tone down your settings, even disable CFX if the problem persists.


----------



## TJfrRATS

i changed driver but same problem!! may be i should try to start from different save as you said,

what is cfx?


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TJfrRATS*


what is cfx?


Abbreviation of Crossfire.


----------



## linkin93

The problem you are experiencing with crysis is sloppy DX10 coding - the glitch/crash does not happen in DX9 mode.


----------



## TJfrRATS

i started from different save and game went fine but now its crashing just before i am to face the big boss!!!!!!

how do i change to dx9 mode is it possible?


----------



## Jack Pepsi

It is possible, go to the Games folder in All Programs and right click on the shortcut to Crysis and choose 'Play in Direct X 9 mode' or whatever it says.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack Pepsi*


It is possible, go to the Games folder in All Programs and right click on the shortcut to Crysis and choose 'Play in Direct X 9 mode' or whatever it says.


Also for the game shortcut on your desktop or wherever, add "-DX9" (without quotes) at the end of the target path.


----------



## TJfrRATS

thanks guys +1 rep to all of you, i played rest of it with dx9 and not even a single hang, all went smooth, finally completed crysis, this is such a great forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack Pepsi*


WOW!

A lot of p.o. ATi users. Why so many people are experiencing issues I don't know, you must be doing something wrong to your machines. I've never had driver issues that I haven't caused myself and the only time I've deemed an ATi driver not fit for purpose was the most recently 10.6 set.

Not to sound insulting but I hope a lot of you are removing the drivers effectively. The only time I've had issues with graphics drivers have been with nVIDIA cards.


Just because it's been fine for you, doesn't mean it's fine for everyone. I do exactly what Ati tell us to do when installing drivers, and I still get lag spikes in BC2 with the last 3 sets of drivers, and the ones before that just don't work.
I hate to use the term "fanboy" as everyone seems to be saying it at the moment, but take a look at nvidia threads - how many posts do you see complaining of driver issues? Very, very few, as opposed to Ati threads where pretty much everyone is moaning about drivers.
I'm not saying nvidia's perfect, after all, I switched to Ati, but Ati drivers are a joke - the reason I'm still running XP on my HTPC is because it took me days just to get the 4350 drivers to install properly, and if I upgrade it to W7, god knows what will happen - last time I did it the machine wouldn't boot properly with drivers installed and the Ati HDMI audio driver just didn't work.
The only Ati card I have that works well is the 4670 in my laptop, and even that only works on the 10.4 drivers.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Well....thats not entirely true. Ever since the GTX4** series have hit the market. There have been plenty of "Just wait for their drivers to mature" comments. Along w/ quite a few other derogatory comments about the early drivers from nVidia.

Just because over the last 2 driver releases,they have gotten improvements doesn't mean that they won't see the same trend as Ati who had great drivers up until 10.5/.6 which became fail drivers in short order. The very same can happen to nVidia. You don't count chickens before the eggs hatch.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


Just because it's been fine for you, doesn't mean it's fine for everyone.


Never said it was fine, hence why I made the remark that people must be doing something wrong.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


I do exactly what Ati tell us to do when installing drivers, and I still get lag spikes in BC2 with the last 3 sets of drivers, and the ones before that just don't work.


How about removing drivers properly? Lag I usually refer to as an net issue, d'you have stuttering et al?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


I hate to use the term "fanboy" as everyone seems to be saying it at the moment, but take a look at nvidia threads - how many posts do you see complaining of driver issues? Very, very few, as opposed to Ati threads where pretty much everyone is moaning about drivers.


Personally I've had far, _far_ more issues with nVIDIA chipset & specifically their GFX drivers than I ever have had with ATi. Just because there aren't as many threads in the nVIDIA forum doesn't mean it's not happening.

It's just recently ATi have had _foul_ driver sets. However, I've never had issues with the drivers themselves causing issues, if they've resulted in poor performance I roll back - performance is sometimes compromised to aid stability in a number of applications. Not really the issues being discussed here though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


I'm not saying nvidia's perfect, after all, I switched to Ati, but Ati drivers are a joke - the reason I'm still running XP on my HTPC is because it took me days just to get the 4350 drivers to install properly, and if I upgrade it to W7, god knows what will happen


Depending how your HTPC is configured, I doubt you'd have any problems if you start a fresh.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


... last time I did it the machine wouldn't boot properly with drivers installed and the Ati HDMI audio driver just didn't work.


Burn!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4*


The only Ati card I have that works well is the 4670 in my laptop, and even that only works on the 10.4 drivers.


See, that's one of my only gripes with ATi is that their mobile support is very limited - stating that manufacturers of laptops are responsible for GFX drivers is weird in my opinion - as I _hate_ laptops it doesn't bother me but working in IT they're a complete ***** compared to nVIDIA's laptop drivers.


----------



## jprovido

wow nice. 10.6 worked perfectly for me and gave me a nice increase in performance (many experienced issues with 10.6 dunno why







) im looking forward to 10.7


----------



## TJfrRATS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
wow nice. 10.6 worked perfectly for me and gave me a nice increase in performance (many experienced issues with 10.6 dunno why







) im looking forward to 10.7









well no improvements for me when i updated to 10.6 plus my screen blacked out at the time of intallation and had to do fresh install of windows to revert back to 10.5,

just want to mention that 10.6 is the only driver that gave me problem and hopefully this will be the last one


----------



## dir_d

Seems that most people having driver problems are not running AMD systems, its just something ive noticed. I personally have had 0 problems with ATI driver but my 8800 GTS 640mb got killed by Nvidia drivers.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJfrRATS* 
well no improvements for me when i updated to 10.6 plus my screen blacked out at the time of intallation and had to do fresh install of windows to revert back to 10.5,

just want to mention that 10.6 is the only driver that gave me problem and hopefully this will be the last one

Yep it seems like 10.5 was the last one which offered optimal stability. It almost looks as if 10.6 is some kind of beta.


----------



## woodpigeon4

I'm certain that a lot of people are doing nothing wrong, it's just problems with the drivers themselves.
For example, I've tried every OS and driver release on my HTPC, and the only one that worked was XP MCE with the 10.4 drivers.
Of course, I can only speak from personal experience, but other than those dodgy 196 nvidia drivers neither I nor any or my friends have had problems with nvidia drivers.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4* 
I'm certain that a lot of people are doing nothing wrong, it's just problems with the drivers themselves.
For example, I've tried every OS and driver release on my HTPC, and the only one that worked was XP MCE with the 10.4 drivers.
Of course, I can only speak from personal experience, but other than those dodgy 196 nvidia drivers neither I nor any or my friends have had problems with nvidia drivers.

dunno about the others but I use driver sweeper when updating my drivers. I uninstall it first then boot to safe mode then run driver sweeper. I have encountered zero problems with ATI drivers







I absolutely loved the 10.6 drivers (3000+ gpu score on vantage) humongous gains for me.


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
dunno about the others but I use driver sweeper when updating my drivers. I uninstall it first then boot to safe mode then run driver sweeper. I have encountered zero problems with ATI drivers







I absolutely loved the 10.6 drivers (3000+ gpu score on vantage) humongous gains for me.

I tried that quite a few times, but then people said that I wasn't meant to do it and to just install normally. Either way it didn't work.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woodpigeon4* 
I'm certain that a lot of people are doing nothing wrong, it's just problems with the drivers themselves.
For example, I've tried every OS and driver release on my HTPC, and the only one that worked was XP MCE with the 10.4 drivers.
Of course, I can only speak from personal experience, but other than those dodgy 196 nvidia drivers neither I nor any or my friends have had problems with nvidia drivers.

Definitely a case of the ol' swings & 'roundabouts! It's always has been that way and always will be. I just noticed we both have BlackOps boards, instead of derailing the thread I'll send you a PM.


----------



## geogan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jprovido* 
wow nice. 10.6 worked perfectly for me and gave me a nice increase in performance (many experienced issues with 10.6 dunno why







) im looking forward to 10.7









If you play Bad Company 2 for more than a few minutes with your 5970 and 10.6 drivers you'll be in for a bad surprise if you think this is true...


----------



## sendblink23

*Sorry wrong quote - fixed

Quote:

Originally Posted by jprovido
wow nice. 10.6 worked perfectly for me and gave me a nice increase in performance (many experienced issues with 10.6 dunno why ) im looking forward to 10.7
damn you are very lucky dude









bro fix your signature, your system info doesn't go there... click above "User CP" then in the left side "System Information" click on "Edit System" and now in there insert all your systems specs.









As for ATI drivers on my side 10.6 was the worst for me(too many errors & hot)... 10.5 a bit too hot for me on idle... 10.4 plain and simple The Best so far - lowest temps & most stable.

Hopefully 10.7 fixes the idle clocks issue & improves on stability.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Please please please _please_ _*please*_ fix Crossfire on 10.7.

_e_e_


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Please please please _please_ _*please*_ fix Crossfire on 10.7.

_e_e_

Fix and improve scaling


----------



## CDN_Hammer

On my XFX 5970 BE I had nothing but issues with the 10.6's. Completely unable to play Supreme Commander 2 (wouldn't even start) and very unstable COD-MW2. The 10.5's are much more stable, although the Steam overlay will not work. I'm hoping 10.7's fix the overlay issue without dropping the stability (Fingers crossed!!!).

I would also love to see bezel correction work when you are not using three exactly identical monitors. One of my monitors is 22" while the others are 21.7", which makes Bezel Correction settings disappear. (yes, they are all the same resolution 1680x1050)


----------



## saulin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Tessellation is fine, unless you're hung up on Heaven.

I just hope CFX works with these drivers.


Weak, you went back to ATI? Didn't you have GTX 480s?

Oh yeah I rememebr now. No game requires so much GPU power at this time


----------



## Alatar

july 21st here, waiting for drivers


----------



## paperKuts

I can say I haven't had many big problems with ATi Drivers, yea some minor improvements in the CCC would be welcome but I never have games crashing or not working on my sig rig and I play a lot of games...So I am looking forward to 10.7 hopefully later today!


----------



## Draggin

Lol, my son is going to be happy.
Hopefully he can play bad company 2 without the annoying microstutter.


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

w00 w00!

tomorrow !


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


weak, you went back to ati? Didn't you have gtx 480s?

Oh yeah i rememebr now. No game requires so much gpu power at this time :d


boinc?


----------



## Domino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


Weak, you went back to ATI? Didn't you have GTX 480s?

Oh yeah I rememebr now. No game requires so much GPU power at this time










um the 5870, for at least 100 bucks cheaper, most of the time has the same averages/lows as the 480 or only like 5-10% slower, and yet the 480 is at least 25% more expensive









can we stop having these disputes of somehow nvidia having the most powerful card on the market. because the 5970 is still numeral uno.


----------



## 9099

Argueing about e-peen is fail and off topic.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Jeez,why bother responding to that? Obvious troll is obvious :/


----------



## WeirdSexy

good for this


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saulin*


Weak, you went back to ATI? Didn't you have GTX 480s?

Oh yeah I rememebr now. No game requires so much GPU power _consumption_ at this time











There, I fixed that for you


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Tessellation is fine, unless you're hung up on Heaven.

I just hope CFX works with these drivers.


Same. I lose 20fps when i enable CF. Ive tried all cats from 10.1 to 10.6.


----------



## Riou

CatalystMaker says this July 21st rumor is false.

http://twitter.com/CatalystMaker/status/18545766407


----------



## Z Overlord

What issues are there









Every driver updates seems worthless to me, I install and see no difference but at the same time see no problems.


----------



## mocha989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Domino*


um the 5870, for at least 100 bucks cheaper, most of the time has the same averages/lows as the 480 or only like 5-10% slower, and yet the 480 is at least 25% more expensive









can we stop having these disputes of somehow nvidia having the most powerful card on the market. because the 5970 is still numeral uno.


NOPE! seriously go look at ncspec fermi vs cypress comparison thread in the Bench mark performance section before going off reviews when fermi was first released. Right now even the GTX470 can best a HD5870 in min highs and averages. To me minimums are the most important and fermi utterly destroys cypress with those


----------



## Enfluenza

i hope these drivers make ATI's GPUs 10x more powerful like nvidia's new ones did.
and i hope they make my 4890 perform like a GTX470!!


----------



## mocha989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enfluenza*


i hope these drivers make ATI's GPUs 10x more powerful like nvidia's new ones did.
and i hope they make my 4890 perform like a GTX470!!


thatll never happen but go ahead and think that


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

wow i cant believe how much the 10.6 drivers SUCKED @ real life performance !

i just got my new machine up and running installed the 10.6 drivers. got 16300 vantage score or so which was to be expected. then installed and ran bfbc2 and got like 50fps on 1600x1200 resolution 4xAF and 1xMSAA, then i was like ***. i had doubts it was anything else , i was only using 70% or proc and was something to with fog and explosions. so i wiped that crap 10.6 off of my machine and put the 10.5.

now i am back upto 100fps with 16xAF and 2xMSAA, perfect conditions for now.

so i hope that ATI gets the 10.7 under control... will see in under 2hrs


----------



## sixor

just fix those dumb 2d overclocked clocks, and please, fix the dxva for al videos, nvidia is 1000000000000000000000000x times better for dxva h264 vids


----------



## Frost

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Riou* 
CatalystMaker says this July 21st rumor is false.

http://twitter.com/CatalystMaker/status/18545766407

I would say so as it is 11pm EST and no 10.7 released.


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

i wonder if its cali time they are going to release it....


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aCe_eXtreME* 
i wonder if its cali time they are going to release it....

8:41here What time where they saying?


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

hmmm so the twitter on the ATI.com driver page says this

Quote:

#
# RT @rgarodnick: @CatalystMaker @davidch87 July 21st looks like the unofficial release date ME - nah I didnt ever say that, false rumor 1:17 PM Jul 14th via TwInbox
SOURCE

its all cryptic , and says that its a rumor that the july 21st release is a rumor


----------



## Draggin

"RT @davidch87: @CatalystMaker so are we looking at a end of the month release for 10.7s? ME - yes that is correct"


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

yeah but not specifically the 21st. prob the last week on july idk


----------



## jetplane48

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
"RT @davidch87: @CatalystMaker so are we looking at a end of the month release for 10.7s? ME - yes that is correct"

10 more days...I wonder what they will include


----------



## Draggin

Well, all i know is the 10.6 drivers are one reason i switched back to nvidia.

Ati and their driver support is something to laugh at.


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
Well, all i know is the 10.6 drivers are one reason i switched back to nvidia.

Ati and their driver support is something to laugh at.

i think that guy sounds like a douche on his twitter, no wonder ATI's new drivers blow

you know i would rather not be looking forward to something thats not going to happen, wth cant he just say it. turd burglar -_-
thats it i am going going nvidia


----------



## Domino

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mocha989* 
NOPE! seriously go look at ncspec fermi vs cypress comparison thread in the Bench mark performance section before going off reviews when fermi was first released. Right now even the GTX470 can best a HD5870 in min highs and averages. To me minimums are the most important and fermi utterly destroys cypress with those

OH REALLY?









um









the lows are nearly the same. lol, not big enough to make a difference









ati winning.









oh, identical?









ati winning again?









waaat?









this CANT BE POSSIBLE









you're joking riiiight?









lows nearly the same. lol









frig, ati sucks.









practically the same until you reach the high non popular resolutions.









oh hai higher lows. hows it going?









lows nearly the SAME AGAIN?









lows are what matters









well. pick out minor details. go ahead, no worries, proof on da table.. lol


----------



## dido714

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
OH REALLY?









the lows are nearly the same. lol, not big enough to make a difference

well. pick out minor details. go ahead, no worries, proof on da table.. lol

i agree. well, your only saving money in purchase price and power consumption. i dont like the fact that you may have to buy a better power supply for the nvidia card. i can run one, but not two. thats the only place i see them really shine. so i will stick with ati for the price ;P i got mine for $330 online.


----------



## Vbp6us

10.4 has been working great for me. Fast load times and all. I've learned not to update just because it is the latest. Wait and see if the failure rate is worth taking a chance on. So far, none of the versions proved to be better than 10.4, to me.


----------



## Vbp6us

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
OH REALLY?

well. pick out minor details. go ahead, no worries, proof on da table.. lol

Nice job on the pwnage.


----------



## aCe_eXtreME

well enough of this waiting , i am ganna catch some zzzzzzzz


----------



## dracotonisamond

you guys take nvidia vs ati way to serious lol. as long as i can keep it over 60 fps im groovy.









plus i cant wait for ze 10.7









p.s. domino, what are you using to generate those graphs? they look really handy.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Domino* 
OH REALLY?









um









the lows are nearly the same. lol, not big enough to make a difference









ati winning.









oh, identical?









ati winning again?









waaat?









this CANT BE POSSIBLE









you're joking riiiight?









lows nearly the same. lol









frig, ati sucks.









practically the same until you reach the high non popular resolutions.









oh hai higher lows. hows it going?









lows nearly the SAME AGAIN?









lows are what matters









well. pick out minor details. go ahead, no worries, proof on da table.. lol

The thing is that people that get GTX4XX play Metro every day and also love Heaven. If you look at every game out there which ATi and nVidia should be lloking they are not far apart. Nvidia speeds looks of time to improve those game that us tend to talk more about.


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 
you guys take nvidia vs ati way to serious lol. as long as i can keep it over 60 fps im groovy.







.

I don't take it seriously at all.....prolly why you never see me posting the one v. other threads. Real peen > e-peen. E-peen is like kinda like cotton candy, it's sweet,but not very full-filling









Me? I'm good w/ anything that keeps minimums over 30-35 fps on the games I play. That said...I do have to say,the last two drivers have really been screwey for me.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond* 

p.s. domino, what are you using to generate those graphs? they look really handy.

they're from a recent gtx 480 vs radeon HD 5870 review, it was posted in the news section a day or two ago


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:

Update (July 21, 2010, 12:02am): ATI's Catalyst Maker has now publicly gone on record to state that Catalyst 10.7 will not be released today, but will be releasing before the end of month. Our original source has also reaffirmed the statement with a small update. As a few users have pointed out, Catalyst 10.3 was released in March, Catalyst 10.4 was released in April, Catalyst 10.5 was released in May and Catalyst 10.6 was released in June. For years, ATI's driver development team has been releasing monthly driver updates consistent with a pattern where the numbers after the decimal point in the driver version denote the month of release. In this case, the 7 in Catalyst 10.7 signifies that the drivers will be released in July, and therefore ATI will have them available for download within the next week and a half.
Source and official tweet

Should be here soon.


----------



## Kitarist

well a week or so and we will see


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kitarist*


well a week or so and we will see

















Technically it could be tomorrow, they just said _not today _and by the end of July.

I just really hope they fix Crossfire and improve scaling in 10.7. I get BSOD's with CFX on 10.5 and 10.6, need to try 10.4 but hopefully that will fix it, then 10.7 will come out, I'll update, then it will happen again, _then _I will be mad.


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*


Source and official tweet

Should be here soon.










epic fail and a pogo stick.


----------



## Xenthos

I might just skip this one, I ended up reinstalling windows with 4 out of 5 releases, with 10.2 as an exception.


----------



## go4life

21st today, not out yet


----------



## Deathschyte

hmm...no sign yet...
really hope they fix 2D clock bug and some in game bug...








also mkv video bug in 58xx / 57xx that i never had when i use my old 48xx...

really waiting they post it on their web though...


----------



## gtarmanrob

i hope these help my G73JH laptop with the 5870m. get grey screens fairly often.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathschyte* 
hmm...no sign yet...
really hope they fix 2D clock bug and some in game bug...








also mkv video bug in 58xx / 57xx that i never had when i use my old 48xx...

really waiting they post it on their web though...
















Yeah that would be nice! Just wondering, can you overclock your cards at all? I can't









Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
i hope these help my G73JH laptop with the 5870m. get grey screens fairly often.

That was fixed a good while ago for desktop 5870's at least! So they should know how to fix it on laptops to then?


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 

That was fixed a good while ago for desktop 5870's at least! So they should know how to fix it on laptops to then?

yeah i know, i had a desktop 5870 but apparently the ones experiencing it, it was a hardware thing, the cards were faulty.

i've heard the same about the 5870m in some G73's, but i've heard otherwise too. so i dunno.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob* 
yeah i know, i had a desktop 5870 but apparently the ones experiencing it, it was a hardware thing, the cards were faulty.

i've heard the same about the 5870m in some G73's, but i've heard otherwise too. so i dunno.

Well I had it, and it was gone after some update, don't remember which!

hmm :/


----------



## Deathschyte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Yeah that would be nice! Just wondering, can you overclock your cards at all? I can't









That was fixed a good while ago for desktop 5870's at least! So they should know how to fix it on laptops to then?

well...i can with MSI AB or CCC...
it just the idle clock were to high...
about 400 / 1300 on 900 / 1300...

for now i use bios mod via RBE to set my custom clock and set it as default clock...
just to make the 2D clock normal again...

do it about 5-6 times...and it's will came out annoying...


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathschyte* 
well...i can with MSI AB or CCC...
it just the idle clock were to high...
about 400 / 1300 on 900 / 1300...

for now i use bios mod via RBE to set my custom clock and set it as default clock...
just to make the 2D clock normal again...

do it about 5-6 times...and it's will came out annoying...









Neither can I! Can't even raise volt...

Also I tried to flash to 4 different bios's, ended up with crashes and loosing crossfire for some weird reason!
So then I tried to modify the original bios, with extra volt, crash. Then 10mhz extra, crash...
Never used ANY cards before that I have experienced the same problem, except the 5870's. I had two XFX 5870's before these Powercolors, same with them! I don't get whats wrong


----------



## mdbsat

I am finished with ATI drivers. Anyone want some 5850's?


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdbsat* 
I am finished with ATI drivers. Anyone want some 5850's?









i will take it for $100, hehe


----------



## Behrouz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathschyte* 
hmm...no sign yet...
really hope they fix 2D clock bug and some in game bug...








also mkv video bug in 58xx / 57xx that i never had when i use my old 48xx...

really waiting they post it on their web though...
















Are you referring to a bug where under low load, the game drops the clocks from 3d mode to 2d mode? If so, Ive had that bug since 10.xx began. Makes Fallout 3 unplayable ;_ ;


----------



## Deathschyte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
Neither can I! Can't even raise volt...

Also I tried to flash to 4 different bios's, ended up with crashes and loosing crossfire for some weird reason!
So then I tried to modify the original bios, with extra volt, crash. Then 10mhz extra, crash...
Never used ANY cards before that I have experienced the same problem, except the 5870's. I had two XFX 5870's before these Powercolors, same with them! I don't get whats wrong









ow...
when it come to voltage tweak...
both pcs and vapor suck at it...








really hope they somehow give alternate way to increase the voltage...
like intern oc software maybe...like MSI AB would be nice...

i also had 5850 DA ( same board as PCS+ )...
any oc beyond 800 / 1100 always came out crash on furmark...
tried some voltage add via bios doesn't help either...









i blame the board and voltage control on these cards...
i believe i've read somewhere for pcs+ card that is you've to hard mod it for voltage tweak...man !...

CMIIW...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *downlinx* 
i will take it for $100, hehe

start to stand behind you...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behrouz* 
Are you referring to a bug where under low load, the game drops the clocks from 3d mode to 2d mode? If so, Ive had that bug since 10.xx began. Makes Fallout 3 unplayable ;_ ;

yuph...
but what bugging me most was the idle clock when you oc your card...
that's quit annoying since your temp would increase...also the power consumption @ idle...
what is that exactly...?...


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
21st today, not out yet









Its already been mentioned the date was False...

Quote:

Update (July 21, 2010, 12:02am): ATI's Catalyst Maker has now publicly gone on record to state that Catalyst 10.7 will not be released today, but will be releasing before the end of month. Our original source has also reaffirmed the statement with a small update. As a few users have pointed out, Catalyst 10.3 was released in March, Catalyst 10.4 was released in April, Catalyst 10.5 was released in May and Catalyst 10.6 was released in June. For years, ATI's driver development team has been releasing monthly driver updates consistent with a pattern where the numbers after the decimal point in the driver version denote the month of release. In this case, the 7 in Catalyst 10.7 signifies that the drivers will be released in July, and therefore ATI will have them available for download within the next week and a half.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mdbsat* 
I am finished with ATI drivers. Anyone want some 5850's?









I hate to admit it but, I think I'm with you in this one. It looks like the next pair of GPUs I pick up are going to be from the green team. Seem like they know how to optimize their hardware a lot better and SLi scaling is amazing on the GTX 400 series. I can't wait for what Nvidia brings out next.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Deathschyte* 
ow...
when it come to voltage tweak...
both pcs and vapor suck at it...








really hope they somehow give alternate way to increase the voltage...
like intern oc software maybe...like MSI AB would be nice...

i also had 5850 DA ( same board as PCS+ )...
any oc beyond 800 / 1100 always came out crash on furmark...
tried some voltage add via bios doesn't help either...









i blame the board and voltage control on these cards...
i believe i've read somewhere for pcs+ card that is you've to hard mod it for voltage tweak...man !...

CMIIW...

Shame







Well I hope the next ati releases will be better, if not I will go to the green team again (wonder why they call it green when its hot as hell and power use is way to much lol).
Still I don't see why the four different 5870's I have had denies to overclock









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sendblink23* 
Its already been mentioned the date was False...

Ah shame..


----------



## Smoka Cola

I'm using 10.5 right now, I was using 10.6 but they were horrible. First time I ran into ATI drivers that failed at everything except benching. I've been using ATI since the X800XT Platinum. I hear a lot about their drivers but like I said this was the first time I encountered any major problems, none of my games wanted to play in CrossFire and if they did play they'd crash constantly. So I pretty much had to disable 1 GPU to play a game and was lucky if I could. However, the 10.5 works just fine and I'm able to OC with 3 monitors without flickering.

The 10.6 gave me a very nice boost, but the headache wasn't worth nice benchmarking, plus I'm a gamer not an enthusiast. Hopefully the 10.7 drivers will give me that boost and not crash everything I try to play.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
I hate to admit it but, I think I'm with you in this one. It looks like the next pair of GPUs I pick up are going to be from the green team. Seem like they know how to optimize their hardware a lot better and SLi scaling is amazing on the GTX 400 series. I can't wait for what Nvidia brings out next.

Yeah, I have just had enough and think its fair to try the major GPU maker out. I think I will get some 470's in the next month or so. I am tired of always messing the drivers and having to install and unistall rinse and repeat. Like I have said before all my problems could be user error but it seems as if I am not the only one with problems.

I will try the 10.7 out either way but I am for sure selling these badboys soon.


----------



## Roxxas049

I don't know what it is, but I've never had a problem with a single ati driver that I've ever installed all the way back to when I had an x800.

However I've had many many problems with nvidia drivers, always had to reinstall or go back to an earlier driver for stability.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Wow, that sucks for the guys waiting for these drivers to release. I mean I've never written drivers before but I don't understand how you can go from one driver release that is stable then release a new driver that is supposed to build on that but instead go backwards? Makes no sense to me. Honestly, I've never had a problem with ati's drivers or nvidia's, however, I had an actual problem with the video card itself. My 5870 died on me in two weeks of use. I returned it back to Fry's after that, because I just did not want to deal with the hassle of RMA's and all of that, especially after I just bought the card! I just want to play games LOL


----------



## Smoka Cola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roxxas049* 
I don't know what it is, but I've never had a problem with a single ati driver that I've ever installed all the way back to when I had an x800.

However I've had many many problems with nvidia drivers, always had to reinstall or go back to an earlier driver for stability.


It really just goes down to what you play and how your configuration is set up. I'm using eyefinity with catalyst A.I. set to standard and the card OC'ed. When I tried playing BFBC2/Fallout 3/Sims 3/TF2 I would constantly get the error of my display drivers not working. I've already reinstalled/drive-swept my PC a few times, I reverted back to 10.5 and the issue was fixed.

10.6 really are horrible drivers, I couldn't do anything with them but benchmark, I like to be a little more productive with my PC than stare at a screen all day looking at a benchmark.


----------



## bumsoil

if 10.7 are not good drivers I am selling my 5970 with the water block attached for 700$....... then I can get a gtx480. because crossfire fails on the 5970 most of the time it will prob perform better.


----------



## Kye7

Come out already dammit.


----------



## dir_d

Is it just me or do AMD users not have as many problems with ATI drivers compared to Nvidia users? All i ever see complain are i7 users.


----------



## Kevlo

No drivers yet but it should come, and to the people saying Nvidia drivers are better, at least ATI drivers dont kill cards, I'd take a Software Error > Hardware Killings


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Is it just me or do AMD users not have as many problems with ATI drivers compared to Nvidia users? All i ever see complain are i7 users.

I would agree but, tons of AMD users as well have many issues including me

I won't ever give up reds - green's can suck it


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dir_d* 
Is it just me or do AMD users not have as many problems with ATI drivers compared to Nvidia users? All i ever see complain are i7 users.

i've had 0 issues using intel and 0 using amd, guess people just have horrible luck.


----------



## p-saurus

I've never had any issues either but I'm using a pretty basic single monitor configuration with a light overclock.


----------



## Smoka Cola

Quote:



Originally Posted by *p-saurus*


I've never had any issues either but I'm using a pretty basic single monitor configuration with a light overclock.


Yeah most of us who have the insane setups suffer most due to being a minority, much more people have just a single monitor with a mid-range card rather than 6 monitors and 4 high end cards. Its definitely worth the crap I go through with drivers and such, but that doesn't mean I don't get annoyed by it from time to time.


----------



## kpo6969

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=325593

Quote:

Quote:
Update (July 21, 2010, 12:02am): ATI's Catalyst Maker has now publicly gone on record to state that Catalyst 10.7 will not be released today, but will be releasing before the end of month. Our original source has also reaffirmed the statement with a small update. As a few users have pointed out, Catalyst 10.3 was released in March, Catalyst 10.4 was released in April, Catalyst 10.5 was released in May and Catalyst 10.6 was released in June. For years, ATI's driver development team has been releasing monthly driver updates consistent with a pattern where the numbers after the decimal point in the driver version denote the month of release. In this case, the 7 in Catalyst 10.7 signifies that the drivers will be released in July, and therefore ATI will have them available for download within the next week and a half.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sendblink23*


Its already been mentioned the date was False...


^^


----------



## userp4

I was really looking foward to it... guess more patience is needed


----------



## SilverPotato

Awww come on









I wanna play Eyefinity with crossfire already, though 10.7 probably won't fix that, in which case I'll be buying a 5970...


----------



## Kevlo

ATI probably already had the drivers ready but the people spreading rumors pissed them off so they arent gonna release hem yet now lol


----------



## Strat79

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


i've had 0 issues using intel and 0 using amd, guess people just have horrible luck.


Same here. I can't recall one instance of having a problem with a driver, be it Nvidia or ATI. I don't think it is luck we are dealing here with though. I still hold true to thinking the vast majority are user error problems. All the driver sweepers and whatever other silly programs people use on their computers are most likely causing more problems than they are fixing. A simple control panel uninstall of the drivers, reboot, install new drivers, reboot has never failed me.

I'm sure some are real problems with drivers when the setups get complicated, such as 3+ monitors and multiple GPU's. Though those are semi-rare in the grand scheme and most having problems are single GPU/Monitor setups that try too hard and over complicate things with sweepers and the like.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dir_d*


Is it just me or do AMD users not have as many problems with ATI drivers compared to Nvidia users? All i ever see complain are i7 users.


You are correct, AMD + ATi is a damn good combo.
Anyways, ive been pretty happy with many different i7's + ATi, its actually just the 5870's ive had some serious problems with, like grey screen, no overclocking, some few BSOD's and the last 10.6 driver, other that I have used 3x4890s without ONE problem ever, and they where even from XFX lol..


----------



## JonnyFenix

I have 10.6 on my rig and NEVER had a problem with it. No BSOD's, artifacts, glitches, or any other things.


----------



## Alatar

aww come on.... 7.22.-10 here already, metro 2033 is hating on my cfx setup :/


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


aww come on.... 7.22.-10 here already, metro 2033 is hating on my cfx setup :/


I have to play Metro in DX10 max, DX11 just pisses on my performance, looks about the same but performance is 10x better


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonnyFenix*


I have 10.6 on my rig and NEVER had a problem with it. No BSOD's, artifacts, glitches, or any other things.


Same, sucks for alot of people.


----------



## Core2uu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Same, sucks for alot of people.


Same, but the people with problems were mostly people that had HD5xxx CFX cards. Anyways, ETA on release?


----------



## dracotonisamond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I have to play Metro in DX10 max, DX11 just pisses on my performance, looks about the same but performance is 10x better










lol, i have a similar issues xD. MSAA causes my system to go into a full body dry heave no matter what setting in dx11. but in dx10 it does not.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


I have to play Metro in DX10 max, DX11 just pisses on my performance, looks about the same but performance is 10x better










yep, I sometimes wonder wth did they do to make it so demanding in dx 11 mode


----------



## xBlitzerx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *strat79*


same here. I can't recall one instance of having a problem with a driver, be it nvidia or ati. I don't think it is luck we are dealing here with though. *i still hold true to thinking the vast majority are user error problems. All the driver sweepers and whatever other silly programs people use on their computers are most likely causing more problems than they are fixing. * a simple control panel uninstall of the drivers, reboot, install new drivers, reboot has never failed me.


lol


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Core2uu*


Same, but the people with problems were mostly people that had HD5xxx CFX cards. Anyways, ETA on release?


Aye like you say, mostly the HD5 series in CFX.
ATi said max 1.5week from now!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dracotonisamond*


lol, i have a similar issues xD. MSAA causes my system to go into a full body dry heave no matter what setting in dx11. but in dx10 it does not.


Haha, then im not alone








My performance was so bad under DX11 I almost cried XD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


yep, I sometimes wonder wth did they do to make it so demanding in dx 11 mode










They must have given it aids and rabies at the same time


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

EDIT: nvm...


----------



## cyberach

Anybody know why they've gotten delayed?


----------



## Hephasteus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timAHH* 
I don't think it's anything specific with Heaven, it's just that the level of tessellation used is far greater than any games that use it so far.

If games come out that use that much tessellation, or allow you to control the level of tessellation, then I think it would be the same story as Heaven.

You mean games that use their engine. Look at primal carnage. It's going to be a nightmare that runs horrible no matter what hardware you have and then 2 more people will come up with engines that look better on 10.1 hardware.


----------



## sendblink23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyberach* 
Anybody know why they've gotten delayed?

They have not been delayed, it was a FALSE DATE GIVEN - it has already been posted many times on this thread


----------



## solidsteel144

My 5970 has been complete crap since I've bought it, I'm tired of waiting for ATi to fix this crap already.








Crossfire performance and stability is a joke as well as desktop performance.


----------



## Z Overlord

Do the people who are having issues ever sue driver sweeper? If so, *DON'T*, it makes it worse. Even ATi's driver site says to never use them or any registry cleaners (like ccleaner).

And I followed their advice, and guess what? I haven't had a single issue ever since.


----------



## muselmane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Overlord* 
Do the people who are having issues ever sue driver sweeper? If so, *DON'T*, it makes it worse. Even ATi's driver site says to never use them or any registry cleaners (like ccleaner).

And I followed their advice, and guess what? I haven't had a single issue ever since.

100% super correcto


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Overlord* 
Do the people who are having issues ever *use* driver sweeper? If so, *DON'T*, it makes it worse. Even ATi's driver site says to never use them or any registry cleaners (like ccleaner).

And I followed their advice, and guess what? I haven't had a single issue ever since.

Fixed.


----------



## Riou

10.7 is gonna drop on Monday.

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...st-10-7-a.html


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Overlord* 
Do the people who are having issues ever sue driver sweeper? If so, *DON'T*, it makes it worse. Even ATi's driver site says to never use them or any registry cleaners (like ccleaner).

And I followed their advice, and guess what? I haven't had a single issue ever since.

Thank you. I have been trying to tell people that driver cleaning programs are not to be trusted for ages.


----------



## tagurtoast

Yeah Ive NEVER used a Driver cleaning Program and have always been reasonably fine with my ATI card. The only thing that happens is sometimes my eyefinity will mix up all the screens and parts of the screens.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

I'm anally retention with my machine and I have to remove anything unnecessary and I've used Driver Cleaner.net for years and it's never caused any issue and I can't say I've ever had any issues when installing and removing ATi Cat drivers.


----------



## Smoka Cola

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Overlord* 
Do the people who are having issues ever sue driver sweeper? If so, *DON'T*, it makes it worse. Even ATi's driver site says to never use them or any registry cleaners (like ccleaner).

And I followed their advice, and guess what? I haven't had a single issue ever since.

I've used DS for ages now and its never caused me a problem. 10.6 drivers really suck for crossfire/eyefinity setups, anything else is fine apparently. But, 10.5 are fine and I can OC+Crossfire+Eyefinity so its not a huge deal, just hoping I get to have that performance increase with stability with the 10.7 drivers









EDIT: To think about it... I don't even really think I had a problem with my eyefinity, it was mainly just the catalyst a.i. enabled (crossfire), once I disabled my second GPU it was fine, noticeable frame drops but I was gaming with all 3 monitors.


----------



## go4life

Well I have used driver sweeper for 2years now, and it usually gives me a better outcome than just normal uninstall! I like it completely clean before I install something new. Its only 10.6 thats been crap, and I doubt its because of driver sweeper.


----------



## Frosty88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Z Overlord*


Do the people who are having issues ever sue driver sweeper? If so, *DON'T*, it makes it worse. Even ATi's driver site says to never use them or any registry cleaners (like ccleaner).

And I followed their advice, and guess what? I haven't had a single issue ever since.


^ Agreed. I've never had a problem with any of ATI's drivers.


----------



## j0n3z3y

I've only resorted to DS or other reg cleaners *if* upon reinstallation I still had a problem. The only two Ati drivers I've ever (since x1950XT) had any problem w/ were CCC 10.5/.6

10.5 was'nt really bad, I still play ET though and am a clan leader. 10.5 caused massive corruption for me on that Q3 engine and higher base clocks were'nt necessary for non CF cards. Unusable for me.

10.6 however, caused thermal shutdowns at stock clocks & to top it off,the same corruption issues as .5


----------



## userp4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Z Overlord* 
Do the people who are having issues ever sue driver sweeper? If so, *DON'T*, it makes it worse. Even ATi's driver site says to never use them or any registry cleaners (like ccleaner).

And I followed their advice, and guess what? I haven't had a single issue ever since.

Ive been using ccleaner since always and the only issues apear on Catalyst 10.6 (less avarage fps)...


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j0n3z3y* 
...he only two Ati drivers I've ever (since x1950XT) had any problem w/ were CCC 10.5/.6...

Same, i am on 10.4 right now. 10.5 and 10.6 give me problems when i overclock. they cause idle clocks to be at 400/1200.


----------



## userp4

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gabkicks* 
Same, i am on 10.4 right now. 10.5 and 10.6 give me problems when i overclock. they cause idle clocks to be at 400/1200.

Im using 10.5 right now... i have that problem only when ATI Overdrive is ON... switching back to off my clocks are 157/300 idle


----------



## spice003

so its the 23rd now, are they out yet? not that i really care anymore


----------



## j0n3z3y

Quote:


Originally Posted by *userp4* 
Im using 10.5 right now... i have that problem only when ATI Overdrive is ON... switching back to off my clocks are 157/300 idle

I don't have that option in CCC w/ my Hawk. Too bad really, not like it really matters with not being able to see whats going on in my server for admin purposes. It's all good though, I'ma wait a bit after 10.7 and see what everyone says about it.....then make my descision on what to do.

I get super high scores for my card/cpu, on 10.4a, so I'm fine w/ it until I find a driver that ups the performance envelope more w/o negative effects.


----------



## SC2pro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Draggin* 
Well, all i know is the 10.6 drivers are one reason i switched back to nvidia.

Ati and their driver support is something to laugh at.

what are you talking about. A lot of idiots have ruined ATIs reputation. I have owned 3 ATI cards and i have NEVER had an problem with the drivers. In the other hand, my 8800gtx needed drivers to be reinstalled at least 3 times because the drivers were ****ing up.
edit: my 8800gtx works 100% well. it was oviously the drivers.


----------



## Gill..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SC2pro* 
what are you talking about. A lot of idiots have ruined ATIs reputation. I have owned 3 ATI cards and i have NEVER had an problem with the drivers. In the other hand, my 8800gtx needed drivers to be reinstalled at least 3 times because the drivers were ****ing up.
edit: my 8800gtx works 100% well. it was oviously the drivers.

What, idiots like me who continue to spend hundreds of dollars expecting them to work on every release for Crossfired systems (you know, the clients you would suppose they like - that buy multiple cards per generation)...not every _other_ release.

10.6 still showing....(didn't work)...here's hoping for 10.7!

10.5 rocks

never used CC or any other cleaner - and never had issues from that - even flipping between the onboards, Nvidia and back...not once....

these issues are software related, and can be caught..should be caught - and us "_idiots"_ aren't here to bring down ATI (most of us are considered fans)...we're posting so they know who is getting what problems under which circumstances.

ATI's reputation is doing just fine...it's their stock prices and market share that need help.


----------



## sendblink23

All these people who are changing and have minds for Nvidia can get the F*** Out Of Here! Honestly.... if you don't are RED or don't want to be Red anymore... honestly stop posting lame comments... go fetch in your Green world.

If 10.6 was an issue.. then do like me... look for a tiny bit older beta version.. they are allot more stable & run better too.... install regular 10.6 (latest from ATi's website)... then install Over it(yes exactly don't uninstall, just install it over it) the Beta version and you will see it works perfectly fine, even on idle clocks 157/300

beta is 8.740.0.0
ati's website: 8.741.0.0

If you want to test the one I used and you have Windows 7 x64 / 5XXX series user then click here: http://www.station-drivers.com/telec...ivers.com).exe or http://www.geeks3d.com/20100610/ati-...ngl-extension/
*NOTE* This driver is bigger over 120mb not like the one on ATI's website which is 70mb, but hey it worked for me no more issues what so ever anymore... now do not turn on Overdrive(which will obviously change your idle clocks to 400/1200, leave it off so that you get 157/300)

now ofcourse..... hehehe I have no clue what would be the case when 10.7 are released... pretty certain there would be issues again.


----------



## solidsteel144

5970 gives me problems with practically any driver.
Previous drivers are just a bit more bearable.


----------



## linkin93

Wanting new drivers pl0x. 10.6 has actually been flawless for me, But i want some more performance improvements!


----------



## MaxFTW

Still on 10.4's tyvm

Ill need to wait to see what bugs everyone has first on teh new drivers


----------



## 2Luke2

More crossfire performance please... right now it just BLOWS!


----------

